# [SOLVED] Roccat mouse recognized as mouse AND keyboard

## mephist0

Hi,

I am lost here.

The Roccat mouse Kone XTD is recognized both as mouse and keyboard by the linux kernel. (as well as the Razer Imperator 4G)

I am using 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 right now and all works.

BUT! if I update to 3.10.17-gentoo the mouse no longer works in X and I don't see an error. (mouse works under terminal with gpm)

I am using SystemD with Gnome 3.8

Any ideas?

//edit: had a little typo in the xorg.conf (AutoAdddeviced), corrected it. But with autoadddevices "false" not even the keyboard works?!? With true both work with kernel 3.10.7-gentoo-r1, but the mouse does NOT with kernel-3.10-17-gentoo

relevant dmesg:

```
[ 5.047205] input: ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone XTD as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.7/0000:08:00.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input5

[ 5.106091] koneplus 0003:1E7D:2E22.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone XTD] on usb-0000:08:00.0-1/input0

[ 5.107484] input: ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone XTD as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.7/0000:08:00.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.1/input/input6

[ 5.108398] koneplus 0003:1E7D:2E22.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [ROCCAT ROCCAT Kone XTD] on usb-0000:08:00.0-1/input1
```

xorg.conf (no change between kernels)

I tried /dev/input/mice and /dev/input/mouse0, but no go.

Logs kernel 3.10.17-gentoo (mouse not working under X)

Full dmesg log 3.10.17-gentoo

Kernel config 3.10.17-gentoo

Xorg Log 3.10.17-gentoo

Logs kernel 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 (mouse working under X)

Kernel config 3.10.7-gentoo-r1

Full dmesg log 3.10.7-gentoo-r1

Xorg Log 3.10.7-gentoo-r1

----------

## erazor_de

Hello,

it's totally normal for the Kone to be recognized as mouse and keyboard, since it has to be able to play keyboard shortcuts and macros.

If you are using kmod-roccat and roccat-tools, please make sure you have the newest versions before we go on digging into this issue (kmod-roccat-0.11.0 and roccat-tools-1.0.0).

----------

## mephist0

One should read the instructions  :Smile: 

http://roccat.sourceforge.net/kone.html#kone_basic_setup

By replacing the Options in xorg.conf now the mouse works in 3.10.17, too  :Smile: 

I commented that line:

```
Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
```

and added this line:

```
Option     "Phys" "usb-0000:08:00.0-1/input0
```

to get the "Phys" just do a "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"

My InputDevice section now looks this:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Kone"

        Driver     "evdev"

#       Option     "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

        Option     "Phys" "usb-0000:08:00.0-1/input0"

        Option     "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection
```

----------

